# Opium - Where is it?



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Was this line released? The old site says late 2008, just wondering. I have liked most stuff from this factory so I am eagerly waiting for the new stuff. Thanks.

zitro_Joe


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I forgot about that one, haven't heard anything about it lately.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

George should be posting shortly about it.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Stogie said:


> George should be posting shortly about it.


awesome.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Still waiting, I really enjoy his smokes so far.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Haven't seen one at the shop yet


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*I found it!*


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## dawglair (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny indeed.:laugh:


----------



## GranHabano (Feb 19, 2010)

Opium (the cigar) is not currently on the market. We were going to release it at last years IPCPR but decided to continue tweaking the tobaccos that are being used.

I would give you more information on its release BUT Mr. Rico (George) is planning something very special for the release. Any more information out of my mouth and I would spoil the surprise for everyone. :behindsofa:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet, I asked 11 months ago so I guess I can wait some more.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

zitro_joe said:


> Sweet, I asked 11 months ago so I guess I can wait some more.


lol. cant wait to give it a try.....when it gets realeased... of corse, after it being this long awaited, im expecting it to be the next best thing sense sliced bread! or at least sense i found out that george was at "the great smoke"


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow !! would like to try one sometime..


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GranHabano said:


> Opium (the cigar) is not currently on the market. We were going to release it at last years IPCPR but decided to continue tweaking the tobaccos that are being used.
> 
> I would give you more information on its release BUT Mr. Rico (George) is planning something very special for the release. Any more information out of my mouth and I would spoil the surprise for everyone. :behindsofa:


Does it come with a brick of Opium? LOL JK JK! I can't wait to hear more about this!


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

eyesack said:


> Does it come with a brick of Opium? LOL JK JK! I can't wait to hear more about this!


You have to visit the alley behind your B&M in order to receive the bonus brick of opium with your purchase of these cigars......so I've been told.......


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

So...I have heard the Opium was scratched; what was the surprise?


----------

